# Upcoming event in Arizona



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey folks, a friend from another woodworking site is having a get together on February, 17th from about 10 am till whenever his guests decide to leave. He lives in BF Arizona on a 4000 acre farm, but his hobby is woodworking and saw milling. The town is Roll, Arizona. About 30-40 miles east of Yuma. I've been there, and I know for a fact he has plenty of wood, Mesquite, Cottonwood, Eucalyptus, Desert Ironwood, Palo Verde, and some Ponderosa Pine. Free food, free drinks, and sawmilling if you bring something to cut. If anyone is interested, let me know, and I'll get more info as the days wear on. 
Below is his original post on the other site..... 

_I’ve been talking with some others about arranging a get together here at my shop in the coming months.
My dates are pretty flexible but for those interested, I’d like input on what dates would be best?
I would like to keep it to the cooler months as it can get pretty hot where I am. The last BBQ we had here I believe it was around 116 and well over 100 in the shade inside the shop. It was still fun though :)


We’ll have food, drinks and can do some exchanges of info, wood, and other things.
I was thinking of doing a raffle of some wood I have from my sawmill and if anyone wants to bring logs to mill, we can do that at a vastly reduced cost (mainly to cover cost of blades). That way, everyone can come and watch logs being milled and we can all learn from each other.


Any other suggestions are welcomed and hope this can turn into a fun way to put a face to the username here.


I’m thinking anytime from January on can be arranged but the earlier the better for me as I also am a full-time farmer for my real life job._
Thanks, ................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 23, 2018)

Dam that sounds cool Jerry, Ill check my calendar....


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 4, 2018)

I've been a little slow at getting back to this, but here is a link to RVSP. The date is firm, 2-17, from about 10 AM til ?.According to some that are coming, wood species that will be brought for sale or trade is walnut, olive, pinion, juniper, and of course most woods that grow here in Arizona. I will take a lathe for a demo. https://sonorawoodworks.app.rsvpify.com/ ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

